# Google Analytics einbinden



## RedShot (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich baue momentan eine kleine Administration für meine und würde dort auch gerne direkt einige Statistiken von Google Analytics ausgeben lassen.
Ich habe nun schon mehrmals gelesen, dass das ganze einmal über Yahoo und Google ging, aber da ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
Weiterhin habe ich dort leider nie irgendwelche Lösungsansätze/Scripte gesehen.

Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit/Script Google Analytics Statistiken auf der eigenen Seite auszugeben?

Beste Grüße
Redshot


----------



## CPoly (9. Februar 2010)

Dafür musste man jetzt echt nicht lange suchen.

http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/apis/analytics/

http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/apis/analytics/docs/gdata/2.0/gdataJavascript.html


----------

